# Body groomer?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Who uses a body groomer? At the moment I just use a razor but looking to get an electric groomer to use year round as it will be a lot easier.

So who uses one? Any recomendations?

To use everywhere from the neck down.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Was looking at this one..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0087CL98K?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

I use a Phillips Body Groomer.

It's convenient, but doesn't get as close as a wet shave.

I use it on my legs only.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah not bothered about it getting too close, just enough that I don't look like a gorilla year round.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I have had this for a few months and it works great.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-TT2040-Rechargeable-All-Bodygroom/dp/B003LPURPE/ref=pd_sim_d_43


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

James s said:


> I have had this for a few months and it works great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-TT2040-Rechargeable-All-Bodygroom/dp/B003LPURPE/ref=pd_sim_d_43


Roughly how short does it cut the hair?


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Yea what do hairy people normally use, something like them trimmers or waxing/veet? I normally jst not bother with it unless holidays but moving to Dubai and will need to figure sumit out lol


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Roughly how short does it cut the hair?


The top head takes it all off.

The bottom has a length setting.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i have taken to a full body wax rather than shave or veeting hair .

having hair ripped out your sack does hurt a bit but my belly hair was 10x worse due to shaving it more .


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> i have taken to a full body wax rather than shave or veeting hair .
> 
> having hair ripped out your sack does hurt a bit but my belly hair was 10x worse due to shaving it more .


How come the shaving made it worse mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keenam said:


> How come the shaving made it worse mate?


the hairs grow thicker .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have just ordered the one in my link, see how it goes.

Have had a full body wax before, just works out quite expensive and also get quite bad spots sometimes from it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just to update, I bought this one and its great. Gets a really close shave, almost as close as a wet shave.

Very impressed


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

ewen said:


> the hairs grow thicker .


Was this not dispelled as broscience?

I always thought it grew back thicker myself, only a beautician friend of the mrs claims its horse sh!t


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k3z said:


> Was this not dispelled as broscience?
> 
> I always thought it grew back thicker myself, only a beautician friend of the mrs claims its horse sh!t


Not according to my body hair , its started to come through after waxing and its certainly thiner .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Not according to my body hair , its started to come through after waxing and its certainly thiner .


its a myth m8, your body hair is probably thicker due to copious amounts of gear


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

waxing however does make it thinner but the shaving one is a myth


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Phillips is the one i have too, lasted 5 years without havign to change the blade! so well worth it, just be carefull around your nuts is all i can say :laugh:

but they have a new/old model with a extendable arm to trim back hair etc, so look around as other brands are now on the market.

im looking to get a new one myself as the other one is a bit old and doesnt cut as well even with a new blade


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mate I use veet , except on my ball bag cause it stings like fook I shave that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> its a myth m8, your body hair is probably thicker due to copious amounts of gear


but im a natty :whistling:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Mate I use veet , except on my ball bag cause it stings like fook I shave that


I've tried Veet and Nair and they don't work on me... so I just use my BodyGroom to get the big hair out the way, then my Gilette Fusion Proglide Power.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> but im a natty :whistling:


Seen my pm mate?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't touch Remington with my barge pole. Cheap rubbish. Philipshave is the only brand I buy now.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

thoms04 said:


> Well mines lasted 4+ years and still works as good as ever. I own and use both.


Maybe their quality has improved as I haven't used Remington in over a decade. I had a Remington multi-trimmer and it was the cheapest pile of sh*t I've ever used. My favourite device is the Philipshave Definer - my sideburns are spectacular.


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

I just bought the phillips one too... Excellent piece of kit. How often do you guys have to shave to have that clean look all year round. I'm worried about skin becoming prickly to touch.

I have waxed for a while.. nice and smooth, but break out in spots and ingrown hairs


----------



## killerk (May 18, 2013)

i got the philips too , it does the job

thnx


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

i just go to the local diy centre and buy a blowtorch


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Phillips Body Groomer


----------

